# Cabela case tumbler/6.5X55



## usmcrvn (Feb 27, 2005)

Has anyone used Cabela's case tumbler? If so, how well does it work and if you have used other brands, how does it compare? Also, I'm looking for a 6.5X55 bolt rifle, nothing exotic, just a hunting rifle.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I looked at the Cabela's Tumbler. I believe it will do you fine. The clear
lid on top is nice so you can see how clean the cases are, without removing lid.

The vibratory type tumblers are what you want, and that is the kind the 
Cabela's is. I have one simular, it works great.

Vibratory type tumblers are very fast at cleaning empty brass casings.

I strictly use just the ground walnut media. Also buy one of the good
"throw a teaspoon" in the media polishes. This puts a nice shine on the
cases. When the walnut media gets old (very dirty looking from carbon
off the cases) some people throw a couple of teaspoons in to re-new the 
media. I use my old Tumblers Tumbler for this.

The 6.5X55 is a fine cartridge. Read the other forums at this web site.

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.samcoglobal.com/rifles.html

This will lead you to some military surplus that is available. You can still get the m96 with stock. Or buy the action and barrel then from the same outlet get the fiberglass stock..........

The 6.5 is a great choice. Looking on Gunsamerica and such will show the price of surplus is ever rising......

Good Luck
jP


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

glad to see another fan of the Swede!


----------

